# Replacement Visor Holder?



## eyal8r (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys-
I'm looking for a replacement Visor Holder for my 2005 Murano. Where's the best/cheapest place to get that?
Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they run like $3 from the dealer


----------

